# Most rented photography & videography gear of 2019 according to Lensrentals



## canonnews (Dec 21, 2019)

> Lensrentals.com has posted their annual list of the most rented photography & videography gear of 2019 and looks pretty similar to the 2018 list.
> *Most Popular Photography & Videography Gear of 2019*
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Jim Corbett (Dec 21, 2019)

Seriously, people are renting Sony's paper mache cookie funnels over Nikon's proven-in-battle lenses?!
Or, maybe they just rent and rent, and rent until they get a good copy


----------



## dwarven (Dec 21, 2019)

Jim Corbett said:


> Seriously, people are renting Sony's paper mache cookie funnels over Nikon's proven-in-battle lenses?!
> Or maybe they just rent and rent, and rent until they get a good copy



You get good value on paper with the A7iii, but after trying it in the store several times, it's just not any fun to shoot with. The build quality is lackluster, ergonomics are not great, the menu is a pain, and the EVF is way behind competitors. I'd probably take less photos with it than with an EOS R or Z6, making it a worse camera, at least for me. I think too many people are switching to Sony in hopes their gear will make them better photographers, which is sadly never the case.


----------



## analoggrotto (Dec 21, 2019)

A7III is selling like a hotcake since it's release. Sony aced that one.


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Dec 21, 2019)

canon makes the best lenses and has the broadest base

The 5D Mark is the Ford F-150 of cameras. I think the reports of a new R coming soon make sense. The current R is not a successor. It’s a 6d analogue for today’s market. 

mirrorless is real and it doesn’t make sense to keep denying it

Sony is real and Nikon is unfortunately slowing

lots of change in today’s market



canonnews said:


> Continue reading...


----------



## Architect1776 (Dec 21, 2019)

I find it interesting that Nikon anything did not make the top 10 this year.


----------



## peters (Dec 22, 2019)

analoggrotto said:


> A7III is selling like a hotcake since it's release. Sony aced that one.


Jeah its a VERY VERY VERY versatile camera if you do video and photo. Canon and Nikon offers NOTHING comparable. 
While I am still using mostly Canon, the A7III is truely a perfect allrounder if you dont have the money for a realy good cinema camera and a realy good photo camera.
It offers decent photoquality, and also very good video quality. 
Canon on the other hand may have better ergonomics and the 5D also makes better photos - but the insane crop and unaccaptable Rolling shutter makes it unusable for 4k. video. Same on the EOS R. 
There is just no Canon all-in-one option for photo and video. You have to buy a C200 or 1DX II AND a 5D IV to get what the a7III offers.


----------



## gdanmitchell (Dec 22, 2019)

Jim Corbett said:


> Seriously, people are renting Sony's paper mache cookie funnels over Nikon's proven-in-battle lenses?!
> Or, maybe they just rent and rent, and rent until they get a good copy



Now, now, now...

I don't use Sony equipment, and I continue to use Canon. But... there are plenty of smart and talented photographers who choose to use Sony equipment, and they tell me that they like it quite a bit.

On the other hand, among them are a few angry Brand Wars Soldiers who spend their days dissing Canon. I don't think we want to start following their lead, right?


----------



## docsmith (Dec 22, 2019)

Other than seeing confirmation that Nikon seems to be diminishing a bit in usage, this is the line that interested me the most:

"These numbers continue when looking at DSLR verse Mirrorless rentals for the year. When looking just at camera body rentals, Mirrorless and DSLR rentals are neck and neck, splitting the market almost evenly (49.78% mirrorless verse 50.22% for DSLR)."

So, all Canon+Nikon DSLRs vs Sony+Fuji+Canon+Nikon mirrorless and they are about even in terms of rentals. I am part of that, but as I own the Canon 5DIV, I rented the Fuji 50R to check it out. As I suspect renters easily fall into "professional" vs "hobbyist" categories, I really wonder if a lot of the mirrorless rentals were people checking out the mirrorless systems, both professionals and hobbyists. If much of the mirrorless rentals was professional usage rather than just people being curious, then 2019 was the tipping point.

BTW, I did not like the 50R. One of those things, you immediately pick it up and it doesn't feel good in your hand. I still shot with it and compared it to the 5DIV. I did not see a reason to switch.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Dec 22, 2019)

peters said:


> Jeah its a VERY VERY VERY versatile camera if you do video and photo. Canon and Nikon offers NOTHING comparable.
> While I am still using mostly Canon, the A7III is truely a perfect allrounder if you dont have the money for a realy good cinema camera and a realy good photo camera.
> It offers decent photoquality, and also very good video quality.
> Canon on the other hand may have better ergonomics and the 5D also makes better photos - but the insane crop and unaccaptable Rolling shutter makes it unusable for 4k. video. Same on the EOS R.
> There is just no Canon all-in-one option for photo and video. You have to buy a C200 or 1DX II AND a 5D IV to get what the a7III offers.


Glad you are enjoying your A7III but it doesn't really offer any of the things that the C200, 1DX2 or 5D4 offers. It is however a nice affordable all around camera.

Sony is just as guilty of gimping the video features of their hybrids as Canon and I'd take an EOS R for video over an a7iiii every time. Which is saying something because I don't even particulary like the EOS R.


----------



## dtaylor (Dec 22, 2019)

peters said:


> Canon on the other hand may have better ergonomics and the 5D also makes better photos - but the insane crop and unaccaptable Rolling shutter makes it unusable for 4k.



While I agree with you that the A73 is a good 'all rounder' this statement about 4k is false. People do use the 5D4 and R for 4k video. In fact, some of those people would say the A73 is unusable for them because of the low bitrate which limits their grading options. Under heavy grading A73 footage starts to fall apart where footage from high bitrate cameras like the R, 5D IV, and XT3 remains solid. The crop and lack of high speed 1080p are certainly annoying but the R can produce good 4k with good lenses. (The crop means you're stressing lenses more. I think that's why there are some really poor 4k R examples out there. Potato Jet basically said as much, that the R can produce great 4k if you're using great glass, and he had the video samples to back that statement up.)

Never the less, the A73 is a very well spec'd hybrid camera. And I hope Canon takes some of the tech in the 90D/M6.2 and uses it to make the R mark II a FF 4k beast.


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Dec 22, 2019)

I think canon has good video technology but they decided that great video requires a separate video camera purchase. I think they didn’t want a great hybrid to happen. Canon had this segmentation philosophy that drive a lot of poor decisions.

the R wasn’t great for video at the original point. expensive lenses kinda defeated the point of the price point. But it’s improves a lot with updates and gotten cheap!
Maybe things are changing at canon in the favor of its loyal customers 

Curious to see what happens with the a74 and Rii. Great times ahead as both companies compete for our dollars



dtaylor said:


> While I agree with you that the A73 is a good 'all rounder' this statement about 4k is false. People do use the 5D4 and R for 4k video. In fact, some of those people would say the A73 is unusable for them because of the low bitrate which limits their grading options. Under heavy grading A73 footage starts to fall apart where footage from high bitrate cameras like the R, 5D IV, and XT3 remains solid. The crop and lack of high speed 1080p are certainly annoying but the R can produce good 4k with good lenses. (The crop means you're stressing lenses more. I think that's why there are some really poor 4k R examples out there. Potato Jet basically said as much, that the R can produce great 4k if you're using great glass, and he had the video samples to back that statement up.)
> 
> Never the less, the A73 is a very well spec'd hybrid camera. And I hope Canon takes some of the tech in the 90D/M6.2 and uses it to make the R mark II a FF 4k beast.


----------



## peters (Dec 22, 2019)

dtaylor said:


> While I agree with you that the A73 is a good 'all rounder' this statement about 4k is false. People do use the 5D4 and R for 4k video. In fact, some of those people would say the A73 is unusable for them because of the low bitrate which limits their grading options. Under heavy grading A73 footage starts to fall apart where footage from high bitrate cameras like the R, 5D IV, and XT3 remains solid. The crop and lack of high speed 1080p are certainly annoying but the R can produce good 4k with good lenses. (The crop means you're stressing lenses more. I think that's why there are some really poor 4k R examples out there. Potato Jet basically said as much, that the R can produce great 4k if you're using great glass, and he had the video samples to back that statement up.)
> 
> Never the less, the A73 is a very well spec'd hybrid camera. And I hope Canon takes some of the tech in the 90D/M6.2 and uses it to make the R mark II a FF 4k beast.


Hm I realy cant agree on the 5D IV (and R, which is 95% the same). 
While we did use it for 4k video productions (alongside my 1DX II) it was REALY a pain in the ass. The crop is not even the biggest issue (while it certainly is a big pill to swallow). You can work around it with APS-C lenses like the Sigma but the options are somehow limited, at least if you mainly use Full-frame and dont want to restock.
Its the ludicrous Rolling shutter. Its REALY not okay. There is just no way around it. The unhandy codec in the 5D IV is another point (though this was fixed in the EOS R).
The higher bitrate is in reality not that much of an advantage. While the image of the 5D IV (and especialy 1DX II which truely shines at 4k60) is a bit more robust as the Sony in grading, its not that day and night difference. The Higher bitrate is only there, because of the VERY inefficient MJPEG codec. 

One big plus on the Canon is the much better color rendering. The "green skintones" are not a myth and the canon realy performs much better than all Sony A7 cameras.

One INCREDIBLE failure is btw the 1080p mode in the 1DX II and 5D IV. We did some comparisons and its insanely bad :-D 

However, in video mode the 5D is MILES away from the Sony a7 III which offers a way better balanced setup for a cheaper price. 
The 1DX II is certainly better and the Cinema Line is obviously far better. But at THAT pricepoint there is simply NO all-in-one solution in the camp canon. Which put me somehow in a tight spot, where I didnt realy want to upgrade to a C200 (which is easily 9000-10.000€ with necessary accessories) but also didnt want to leave canon.....


----------



## peters (Dec 22, 2019)

Drcampbellicu said:


> I think canon has good video technology but they decided that great video requires a separate video camera purchase. I think they didn’t want a great hybrid to happen. Canon had this segmentation philosophy that drive a lot of poor decisions.
> 
> the R wasn’t great for video at the original point. expensive lenses kinda defeated the point of the price point. But it’s improves a lot with updates and gotten cheap!
> Maybe things are changing at canon in the favor of its loyal customers
> ...


Yeah, thats true. There is NO doubt at all that Canon is incredible capable at producing high end video cameras. The Cinema Line is certainly nothing but amazing. But thats easily 5-8 times the money you pay for ONE hybrid camera, so hardly to be compared. 

I had th R for a month, but sadly the video feature where the same as the 5D IV. The problem isnt even the crop - its the unnacaptable rolling shutter.
I think the biggest problem canon has: They cant resample the images from the sensor. Thats why the 1080P image on the 5D IV, 1DX II and R is SO incredible bad. For 4k they always use a 1:1 pixel readout, which produces a nice and sharp image, but also A LOT of rolling shutter and the big crop factor. 

I am all in for the 1DX III and maybe the RII (or something). 
I have the Sony a7r IV which is a lovely camera for travel. But the color rendition and the ergonomics are somehow not that lovely :-D


----------



## flip314 (Dec 22, 2019)

Jim Corbett said:


> Nikon's proven-in-battle lenses?!



I can't speak to the quality, but Nikon lenses are ugly...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 23, 2019)

> Lensrentals.com has posted their annual list of the most rented photography & videography gear of 2019 and looks pretty similar to the 2018 list.
> *Most Popular Photography & Videography Gear of 2019*
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Architect1776 (Dec 23, 2019)

peters said:


> Jeah its a VERY VERY VERY versatile camera if you do video and photo. Canon and Nikon offers NOTHING comparable.
> While I am still using mostly Canon, the A7III is truely a perfect allrounder if you dont have the money for a realy good cinema camera and a realy good photo camera.
> It offers decent photoquality, and also very good video quality.
> Canon on the other hand may have better ergonomics and the 5D also makes better photos - but the insane crop and unaccaptable Rolling shutter makes it unusable for 4k. video. Same on the EOS R.
> There is just no Canon all-in-one option for photo and video. You have to buy a C200 or 1DX II AND a 5D IV to get what the a7III offers.



There is a saying. "Jack of all trades, but master of none."
Your post confirms this.
Canon is saying that if you are a serious pro then we have real products to meet the true professional needs you might have.
The a7III might have bells and whistles that fascinate bloggers. If you get serious doing video then you want something for serious video.
Pros use the 1DX II for a reason and it is not for their serious video productions. It is for serious sports, hostile environments etc. not a a7III.


----------



## jedy (Dec 23, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> There is a saying. "Jack of all trades, but master of none."
> Your post confirms this.


Sorry but one random persons comment doesn’t represent some sort of overriding opinion on Sony (or any other) cameras. Sony make very capable cameras and plenty of working photographers use and like them. It’s called each to his/her own. I’m no fanboy but the bickering over who produces the best camera system is tiresome.


----------



## Jim Corbett (Dec 23, 2019)

flip314 said:


> I can't speak to the quality, but Nikon lenses are ugly...


Yes, they are, when looking at them on the shelf...


----------



## Jim Corbett (Dec 23, 2019)

gdanmitchell said:


> Now, now, now...
> 
> I don't use Sony equipment, and I continue to use Canon. But... there are plenty of smart and talented photographers who choose to use Sony equipment, and they tell me that they like it quite a bit.
> 
> On the other hand, among them are a few angry Brand Wars Soldiers who spend their days dissing Canon. I don't think we want to start following their lead, right?


The only lead, I believe we should follow, is the experience many Sony shooters themselves have had with broken lenses, decentered copies, low-light hunting, plastic filter threads, a lot of copy variance in general and so on. The poorer, in comparison to Canon/Nikon, build quality of the Sony lenses is something that is out there. And, as I said, it mostly comes from Sony shooters. I'm not making this up. So, even if plenty of skilled people have been happy so far with the system, the opposite experience is also plenty enough for me to stay away.


----------



## caffetin (Dec 23, 2019)

gdanmitchell said:


> Now, now, now...
> 
> I don't use Sony equipment, and I continue to use Canon. But... there are plenty of smart and talented photographers who choose to use Sony equipment, and they tell me that they like it quite a bit.
> 
> On the other hand, among them are a few angry Brand Wars Soldiers who spend their days dissing Canon. I don't think we want to start following their lead, right?


yeah,paid from sony to recomand those cameras.bla,bla,bla


----------



## jedy (Dec 23, 2019)

Jim Corbett said:


> The only lead, I believe we should follow, is the experience many Sony shooters themselves have had with broken lenses, decentered copies, low-light hunting, plastic filter threads, a lot of copy variance in general and so on. The poorer, in comparison to Canon/Nikon, build quality of the Sony lenses is something that is out there. And, as I said, it mostly comes from Sony shooters. I'm not making this up. So, even if plenty of skilled people have been happy so far with the system, the opposite experience is also plenty enough for me to stay away.


I suppose you have valid evidence to prove this is a widespread problem?


----------



## peters (Dec 24, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> There is a saying. "Jack of all trades, but master of none."
> Your post confirms this.
> Canon is saying that if you are a serious pro then we have real products to meet the true professional needs you might have.
> The a7III might have bells and whistles that fascinate bloggers. If you get serious doing video then you want something for serious video.
> Pros use the 1DX II for a reason and it is not for their serious video productions. It is for serious sports, hostile environments etc. not a a7III.



Jeah this is certainly true. Though we did use the 1DX II for quite a lot video productions. Especially on events its awesome  The 4k60 Image quality and AF on a gimbal works perfect and produced a lot of great footage 

But for many people like advanced amateurs, freelancers in the "medium quality area" or students the budget is a a limiting factor.

The comparison is very difficult:
Sony a7 III with Tamron 28-70 -> about 2500€
-> Good Photo quality which will satisfy most clients, and also good 4k video quality on a nice fullframe sensor with a lot of features. 

At Canons side you need the following, if you want to have the same or better performance:
Canon 5D IV, Canon 24-70 or something: 3900€ or something.
-> Resulting in a bit better Photo quality butno useable 4k video.
+ Canon C200 or Canon 1DX II: 6000€ (+ accessories and no IBIS, so maybe you need a gimbal).
----> So you end up with an investment of 10.000€ or more

Sony offers a performance which may lack a little bit here and there - but its not so much that any client would ever be unhappy with the photos or video you deliver in the end. 

Sony may not have the BEST offer, but its MUCH more bang for the bucks and a way more versatile offer at a lower price point


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 24, 2019)

The ef 24-70mm f/2.8L II. Many of us were excited when it came out, but there have been so many new products, and so many changes to how and where we display our images, that I'd forgotten just how great, how useful this workhorse is to a huge range of photographers.

I should not have been surprised it is number one. It gets the job done!


----------



## Alam (Dec 24, 2019)

peters said:


> Jeah this is certainly true. Though we did use the 1DX II for quite a lot video productions. Especially on events its awesome  The 4k60 Image quality and AF on a gimbal works perfect and produced a lot of great footage
> 
> But for many people like advanced amateurs, freelancers in the "medium quality area" or students the budget is a a limiting factor.
> 
> ...



Why would you pair sony with cheaper lens as price comparison?


----------



## shawn (Dec 25, 2019)

It’s insane that Sony is as popular as they are, but if the soon to be released EOS R mk II is as good as it should be... there will be nowhere for the Sony fan boys to hide. Canon will turn back the Sony onslaught once and for all.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 25, 2019)

It’s Christmas Day. Could we please have a ceasefire in the Sony-Canon wars and some goodwill among photographers.


----------



## peters (Dec 25, 2019)

Alam said:


> Why would you pair sony with cheaper lens as price comparison?


Just picked it because its such a famous option around budget oriented videographers. Even if I pick the pricier 24-70 GM (which I own and find it just as good as the Canon 24-70L) the comparison still holds up. Its the WAY cheapter All-in-one optione for photo and video production that Canon does not offer at all. 
However, I like both brands, all these cameras have there place and are certainly great tools for most jobs =)


----------



## melgross (Dec 26, 2019)

Pretty obvious, from that list, that almost nobody is using Canon gear, particularly pros, they’re all moving to Sony, right?


----------



## gdanmitchell (Jan 4, 2020)

caffetin said:


> yeah,paid from sony to recomand those cameras.bla,bla,bla



Heh. Still waiting for my check though. And it has been years. Can you talk to Sony and the others and encourage them to cut those checks for me? ;-)

Meanwhile, in the real world...

I know outstanding photographers (depending on what kind of photography you do, you may know of them, too) who use Canon, Fujifilm, Olympus, Sony, Nikon and other brands. All of them have fine reasons for their particular choices, and all use whatever gear they select to make excellent photography.

Earlier this week I was in the field with a group of these folks, and among them were people using gear from almost all of those brands — friends shooting side-by-side, talking photography, with utterly none of this dumb brand animosity. (One good friend was working two cameras, one Canon and one Sony. I was using Canon and Fujifilm. Another was shooting a Nikon system.)

The whole My Brand Is The Only Brand nonsense gets really old, really fast. It is even dumber that dividing into warring camps over things like:

coffee or tea?

Coke or Pepsi?

Toyota or Honda?

Hot dogs or hamburgers?

It is fine to recognize and discuss brand and model differences, but becoming so personally invested in this that one comes to hate folks who make a different choice is just plain nuts.


----------

